# The Plan!!



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Well guys, I'm back... Benchwork is all in and I am doing elevations today.
Here is the final trackplan. I decided to keep my first fairly simple to get lots of practice. This will give me time to scratchbuild my garages and other items while i still get to run cars fairly quickly.

Keeping momentum moving forward is important and Not taking on more than I am ready for is also critical.
This plan seemed to fit the bill.
The arrows are wrong except on the front straightaway. follow track from front where pit lane is to right. cross under track and begin climb of 7" to the back corner of the L........descending from there to the backstretch.
Its simple yet appealling with enough elevation and turns to keep it interesting and give me good practice.

Opinions?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Outstanding!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks sweet! 

Will it be two or four lanes? What kind of track? Love the detail in the mock-up.

'doba


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

nice!can't wait to see pix!!!


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Its a 2 lane Scaley Sport Digital so i can run up to 6 cars but 4 is likely the most i will ever see at 1 time.
There is not a ton of room and more than 5 wouldnt even fit unless they were all Much skinnier than me 

I'm glad you guys like it!!

as to the mock up, i just dressed it up a little in Paint because it makes things a bit cleaner. I like to get these plan things dressed up for sharing 

The pit grandstand area will be scratchbuilt along the lines of this photo.
While it will be used as inspiration, I will make it my own


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Had someone make a few suggested track changes.

Any thoughts on this one over the other?

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f74/Tileguy86/slofo_tile_221.jpg


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice job! I like the second layout better. It seems a bit smoother with more scenic opportunity adjacent to the overpass. A nice sloping hillside might be just the thing around there to give the track some added dimension and to keep cars from falling behind the upper track.

I'm a traditionalist when it comes to track design - I always assume clockwise direction like the vast majority of F1 tracks have. But your track looks like it will work nicely either way.

The digital tracks are a lot of fun.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree, the second one is smoother making it also faster.............The question is, do I want to make it a fast track (this is where i am in turmoil) The need for speed vs common sense. Its 1/32 and these are 50.00 cars...........How fast is fast enough because if i can build up too much speed, the potential damage increases exponentially.

Nothings ever easy is it LOL


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it. Makes me want to re-think the curves on my layout.

How did you add such a large pic (Grandstands) and still keep it under 50 KB?

Nightshade


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The biggest danger to cars is from falling to the floor. If you keep them on the table you should be in pretty good shape. A good catch fence around the perimeter is needed. I use clear lexan for my perimeter walls. It's set into a groove that's cut in the wood edge that encircles the table. The lexan is loose enough to move when cars hit it and that absorbs most of the impact energy. Being clear it also gives your scenic'd track much better visual appeal in the room. 

I also used soft scenery techniques in the areas where the cars were more likely to run off the course. This consisted of carved styrofoam covered with a thin layer of caulk before painting and texturizing. It works very well for HO and the cars actually bounce off it softly. You can use similar techniques, like inlaying tan carpet for sand traps to save the bodywork on your cars. You can mount billboards on flexble plastic rods instead of dowels or nails. The same goes for supports for screening based fences. Another option would be to create stiff crash walls but affix them to the table top with those little neo dot magnets aligned with strategically placed nail/screw heads flush with the surface. A wayward car would move a whole section of wall but it would be very easily snapped back into place. The number of magnets used would determine how much "give" the barrier has. But whatever you do you'll still run the risk of broken mirrors and wings. When multiple cars wreck you never can tell what will happen. The occassional car still does find a way to cartwheel over the wall. That's racing.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

As to pictures....I use a free photo editor call irfanview
www.irfanview.com
You can resize and when you hit save it will ask for a quality percentage. i generally run it around 70 % for forum use and this will put a 640 x 480 around 42-48 kb or an 800 x 600 at around 85 kb
Its a very easy program to learn and a fast download. Check it out, it has worked for me for 3 years now!!


ROFL "Thats Racing" Is true!!
Heres a clinic for soft rock technique called Frocks.
Australian Model railroaders use these alot.
Repairing rocks os much easier than replacing wings!! 
http://members.westnet.com.au/mjbd/html/foam_rocks_-_frocks.html


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those frocks look like they would still have a hard crust that would make a big mess when struck by a car. The caulk skin technique works well with foam rubber too, but it's a little harder to achieve a natural look. I would try the frock technique but instead of joint compound use latex siliconized caulking painted on. You'll end up with a squishy rock formation that's very gentle on your cars. I've used a simliar technique to turn non-slip rug padding that has a geometric shape into a concrete block wall. As a matter of course I also use rubber cove molding for pit walls and barriers. You can glue multiple thicknesses together using contact cement to get a thicker wall.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

"use latex siliconized caulking painted on."

AFX...do you have a name brand for that stuff? I really like the look of the frocks (thanks TGtycopro!). It's exactly the look I'm wanting to go for on my layout.

I can't wait to start ripping the foam out of our leather furniture! Wait, maybe I should wait until the wife leaves for a weekend...then blame the dog. :thumbsup: 

Nightshade


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you're asking about the siliconized latex caulking, any brand will do. I've used the DAP brand (http://www.dap.com/) which is sold at Home Depot and Sears Hardware. The least expensive DAP product is Alex Plus (http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=2) and it works fine. If you want something designed for greater than a 35 year service life and with better flexibility their higher end products like DynaFlex 230 (http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=4) work very well.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

AFX, 

Many thanks on that.

'Shade


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Shade, you are welcome 
AFX, good point on the crust and caulk may be a good route. I may simply try some of that spray paint that looks like stone on some bits of foam and carved styrofoam followed by some creative weathering to see how that works when i get to that point which will be bot too far in the distant future I hope.

I did start on my Pit garages last night and got 5 doubles cut out or 10 garages in total. in 1/32 this adds up and the total length of the garages will be over 4 feet long and I may add another 2 if i have the room.On top of this will be a grandstand Tower complex and a catwalk for the flagman.(this will take a while to complete!! LOL )
I recieved my first 2 F1 cars. Ferrari (schumaker) and A Renault (allonzo) in digital. These look like they will be alot of fun to drive!!


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

TG,

Let me know how that goes with the spray paint. If I get there before you, I'll post some pics of my feeble attempts as well.

Anyone know how to do water? I am thinking of using that Woodland Scenics stuff, but am wondering if I should paint the bottom of the lake blue-green first....this liquid water stuff is clear, right?

Nightshade


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Shade, I use a product called Envirotex2. Its a 2 part clear gloss and works great. Some of the train guys have complained about the woodland scenics instant water product not drying well and this causing cloudy affects etc.
Envirotex has worked for me for years...If it aint broke , dont fix it 

Now the question is, what kind of water are you doing....river, creek, pond, deep water etc.
Deep water you want to paint very dk, flat black working to dk blue med green/blue to earthy lighter sandy tones in shallow if you will do shallow shore with affects. Remember to do some affects in the water in shallow like logs on the bottom, rocks etc. One nice affect is to add rip rap rock built along a shore. Do this after you pour the envirotex. It helps to cover any creeping that you may get from the product where it glosses up along the banks edge.

Let me know what you are doing and I'll help any way I can.
If you want a windblown affect you can stipple.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

TG,

Thanks, I'll look into it. I actually have had the the chance to see quite a bit of different colors of water in my time....the blue green of the lake at my cabin in Minnesota (glacier lake that is clear down to 15' - 20', the deep blue of the Missouri as you go from Souix City into South Dakota (which is much clearer than it is where I grew up in Omaha), to the muddy waters down here in the south, and the turquoise I see when I go to the time share in Destin, FL. The lakes in Korea are pretty too.

I'm thinking a blue-green with some lighter, shallow areas by the shore line. Definetly fresh water though. I would also like to try my hand at a water fall. I kind of want this layout to be a melding of pure, pristine nature and the smell of good 30 weight and diesel as the cars and trains zoom, zoom by! :thumbsup: Good idea bout the rip rap and logs. I am planning on having a fishing boat out there, so structure will help with the bass fishing, and a pebbled bottom with running water will do well for the walleyes!  

When I get to that point, I'll look you up. I plan on doing a model before plunging into it on the table. I am also planning to do a little 3-D and make a depression where the lake will be as well. Actually try to give it some depth.

I'll let you know how the model turns out and then we can go from there.

Nightshade


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Doing a Mock up is always a good idea 
You can do a mock up of your entire slot track if its not too big.
1.5 or 2 inches to the foot seems to be about right for most model rr's and should work for slots as well............Hmmm sioux falls.....might be heading through there on Saturday if I get this job I am on completed.
I'll be on vacation for a week regardless.. either in South Dakota or here LOL
If i dont get the job finished in time I told wifey to take her parents and just go ahead. I'll stay home and work on slots LOL


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, work caught up to me for a while but i finally managed to get back up and finish those elevations getting the rest of my risers in etc. 

I also cut my masonite backdrop panels cut and primed (in the basement) next step is to put them in place along with some crash barrier walls. ( I am going to try something. 
I bought track clips for putting 2 pieces of track together to make a 4 lane. They have a brad hole and I thought i would butt them up to the track, tack it down and then put an 1 1/2 " piece of masonite into these.

After finishing my risers and the priming I put the track back together to make sure things were going to work out ok..............And then I just had to run a few laps :thumbsup: 

I had not test drives The F1 cars i recieved last month so the choice of which to run was EZ  

Heres a few pictures. The benchwork will get a fascia down low and another fascia board up on the upper shelf to cover the lighting. It will be aprox 6" up top and about 10 below. The Fascia will Be made of Masonite and Painted Black down below and have some checkered fabric hanging to the floor below this..........Above the 6" Fascia will be painted Black and have a Checkered border along the bottom 2"..........On top of the shelf will be a Point to Point On30 narrow Gauge Logging Railroad set in the depression Era.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice looking benchwork. 

Where are requisite 4x4 legs that slot car hobbyists are so fond of?


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL.......didnt know slot guys like to kill entire forests for benchwork 

I use 2x2 lege with T nut/bolt combination set in bottom. This makes leveling an EZ proposition.
This Benchwork is all 1x3 and 1x4 with 2x2 legs. It will hold my 200 lbs and not flinch a bit. Plenty strong for my needs (and likely most anybody's that isnt landscaping with Lead ) 

Man those Scalextric F1 cars are FAST!!!!!!!!!! I couldnt max out my throttle with these cars and that was brand new outa the box with no break In time. I do not dare run these again without some cornering protection.......Man would I love to drive one of the real ones a few times around the circuit


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Todd,
That layout is looking good!!! :thumbsup: 
Nice to see the real pictures!!!  
Greg


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Got 4 X 4 's?*

Guess I started that one. In Chitown we believe you should be able to support the house with your slot car track should it fall into the basement from an earthquake. Look away AFXToo, look away!....  










Just funnin' with ya. :wave:


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

We must also remember that Chicago is the 'Windy' city, so the slot car tracks must have the meat to handle the westerly's coming from beautiful Iowa/Minnesota and that lake effect in the winter...... :thumbsup: 

I'm just wondering why you haven't added footings to it yet.....


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Man you better get some real tires under them Logs..............those lil things probobly arent even speed rated


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Quite frankly, Slott V, you really aren't helping AfxToo's constitution any. 

Between your "legs of elephantitus" and AMX's prejudice towards those poor asian made power supplies, I'm surprised he hasn't gone into shock.

I bet we've driven him to sniff Ultimax Racing Oil when no one is looking. If he only knew that Thomas H Oyl is actually an elixer of life and, when sniffed with a non-asian made straw, will allow him to improve an extra 2 seconds in time when he races.

:thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nightshade- You are a pot-stirrer aren't you? I love the way you tie all of these threads together.
Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's serious old growth forest product there! Those legs would definitely make the centerfold of Al Bundy's Biggins magazine. Maybe you should top it with a 12 inch thick butcher block top for the race surface. 

You do know that now you will likely be personally targeted by mutant tree huggers. Hmmm. Is that a spotted owl feather I see on the floor?


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't know Afx. Let me call up Prudhomme and see what he thinks.....  

Oh, and Jim....shhhhh! _I was hoping they wouldn't notice_......


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I started work on my Barrier walls.
Heres an example of the High walls that will be used on the outside of the track.(lower wall will be used on inside and for pit walls in some area's)

It is made from 1/8" masonite painted white (2 coats) and will be siliconed directly to the tracks edge (mock supports will be added later)

Ads are printed on HP premium Matte Photo paper. After placing ads the top and bottom were wasked, ads removed and the barrier sprayed with 3M super 77 spray adhesive. Ads were then set and then masking tape removed.

Thoughts, questions, ideas????

NOTE - A HUGE Thank you to Dr.Vanski over at Slotforum for creating these banners sized for our 1/32 tracks


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Todd,

Looks good!   

Does that masonite come in colors?

What size (height) did you cut them to?

Greg


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Greg, the Masonite is uncolored 1/8" thick...........I painted it 2 coats........Both sides.
The Masonite is cut to 1 5/8" Height for High Walls and I'll cut my Low walls at 1 3/16".

The Scaley Sport track is a tad thicker than 1/4".........In area's where I will widen the track somewhat I will use 2 thicknesses of Masonite and 1 thickness of Sandpaper laminated together. This makes for a very good track to edge transition.

I have been advised Against siliconing directly to the track so am going to use a couple of other idea's

In area's where the mounting will not be seen i will use small L brackets epoxied to the masonite and screwed to the surface.
Other area's I will glue walls directly to laminated track extensions (shoulders) and Drill & Pin in other area's as required using a small bit And piano Wire (this is last resort type mounting only for critical viewing sites with no other mounting options. I'm not even sure I will need to get this drastic but i can if i have to !  )

I have posted some advert banners in our yahoo File site for safe keeping Greg and will be adding more over time.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Digital_Scale_Racing/


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I started making a mess today...........I'd like to get this back corner work out of the way and determine if I will need to build an Upper shelf extension and mount lighting............Time to play in the Mud!! 
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f74/Tileguy86/SouthWallBarrier01.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f74/Tileguy86/SouthWallBarrier02.jpg


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Just to let you know that on my website, for ages, you can also find some cool banner ads sized for your HO layouts and 1/32 layouts


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Started work on the back corner yesterday.
Added some distant hills on the backdrop. This will get plaster coated, several layers of ground foam in various colors & some small trees and shrubs scattered around and then a fence......(layers to give depth to the scene). We will see how it turns out 

The Wall in this case was glued directly to the Foam 1/2" Insulation .









Here are some of the tree's that will be used. They are Heki N scale tree's that I have improved.(see the scenery thread for a short how to)

These run around 20 bucks for 100 of them


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Made a little headway


















Also built my first Billboard to give a little added Depth to that backdrop. I just need to determine where i'll place this one. I'll need a few of these for this particular segment......


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

It's looking great! What are you using for the fence and posts?


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Posts are 1/8" wooden dowels painted...........Fence is a Laundry bag for lingerie..I bought 1 at a garage sale new in the pkg for 10 cents. I got around 15 l/f of 8' high (scale)fence. sticker price was 99 cents for the pkg new. I spray painted it primer grey.
No idea who sells them..........maybe wallmart or kmart.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, i have managed to get a couple more billboards built and the fence completed.
I need to determine what I want to do with the grassy gnoll on the left and I need som fence hanging signs for advertising. I did make up 1 long banner underneath the big billboard which is for FELKER (my favorite tile saw company who actually did sponser an ARCA car a couple years ago) I do need some more though..........any idea's??









Ive placed 2 more lengths of Backdrop along the back(out of the picture)...both industrial scenes, and 1 cut out ready to go in. Again these will have some flats used in front of them to add depth and maybe a Hay Bale Wall or possibly a stone wall with fence poles sunk into the top of it..........I am open and listening to any and all suggestions thrown out though so please feel free to toss idea's at me.......the more the merrier 
I'll take a shot of the new stretch of backdrops once i get my Basic foamwork done. They are about 30" per section so another 5' is ready and soon closer to 7 1/2' will be seeing landscaping work.

Also, i am playing around with an Idea for lighting...........We shall see how it works out. I have enough material for 4 streetlights if they work. We 'll see.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh 1 more thing, I found the lingerie laundry bag at Wallmart for 99 cents. Soon i'll have another few feet of fencing...........At least i know now that they are available and not discontinued


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks great with the backdrop and a great job on the billboards. It's coming along great. Is visibility of the track a problem on the graddy knoll? If not, then grandstands, outhouses, food concessions, etc. would look great. If visibility is a problem then maybe a campground, a park, cemetary, etc.
Jim


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Visibility shouldnt be a problem for the most part (unless i start adding lots of tall timber tree's  )
Since this section is at the front of the layout I am in no hurry to do further development at this point......something will come to me, or one of you guys will push the right button with a suggestion 

Yesterday i spent a little time thinking about Lighting...........One must have lights around a race track...yes??
Well, i priced them out and some are pretty spendy...others, not so bad but not great looking.
I wanted something with a more modern look for general lighting around the course itself...........Floodlights are what I am thinking for the infield area.

Anyways, I had some items laying around so grabbed up some 1/8" brass tubing, some radio shack bulbs, some house Bell wire (22agw solid) and some soldering equipment.
Old Razor Blade handles have always intrigued me and I knew that one day I would find a use for them.............Now was the time.
I put a bend in the 1/8: tube and soldered a wire connector (trimmed) and a lead wire from it for the ground. Since only 1 wire would fit Up the inside diameter of the tube I used the brass tube for the ground. I soldered a length of wire to the base of the brass also. The positive lead went up through the tube.
I cut a schick razor handle and hollowed out the inside where the ribs are. I then cut a piece of thin tin from a Shoestring Potato can and cut and molded to fit inside the razor handle to act as heat shield and reflector.I cut another piece of this same tin and formed as a cover to snap in Over the wire connections that were taped for ease of bulb replacement.
I then mixed up some JB KWIK Epoxy and put all this together.
Once this cured I painted the works with Primer Grey spray paint.
After this dried I hooked it up to a 9V battery to test my handy work.

What do you think??


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Coming around the corner now and working the backstretch I needed something to give added depth, afterall, those industries in the backdrop are big big and HUGE 
Since most tracks emply some type of view blocking fence SOMEWHERE if not 3/4 of the way around for the smaller tracks I thought it would be a good place to use a nice old looking board by board fence........Add to the a concession stand or 2 built as partial buildings or semi flats and we start to get a little better perspective going on

























Here are some photo's for you to use on your track..........slap them on building walls, fences, telephone poles etc









And heres a few for concession stands


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great Post TGtyco pro. I would expect this kind of detail out of a railroader!

The factory is a perfect fit for the backstretch. Thanks for the clip art. I'll use the racing posters.

Jim


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Your post got me motivated and wound up to get going again, just hope mine comes out as well as yours, but by the look of your pic's I don't think it's gonna happen.

You've got some impressive modeling skills and thanks for sharing.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank You for your kind comments. 
I just recieved my package from Games Workshop with the Razor wire i ordered.....Time to get out the paints & Airbrush and distress this stuff a bit.
Hopefully by Sunday evening I'll have this section of building and fencing Planted and be ready to move on down the backstretch a little further


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Is there anyway to get a look at the pictures that were once in this thread?


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Hiya guys, Its been awhile but my work schedule has been Hectic and mostly out of tow for extended periods. I still have a couple more weeks out of town to complete a current project.
I found myself with a little time so thought i would update my thread here.
Since the last post I have begun painting my track.........YEP, decided that bare plastic dust magnet was not going to work.
There is a trick to painting scaley Sport track (which is Polyethylene by the way and one of the Worst plastics to try and paint)
Here is a photo of the left corner area with the painted track laid in place (this has not yet been weathered)









Here is what the track looks like after 1 coat of weathering with an Alcohol/India Ink mix









And here is the area of the track I am currently working on


















And finally, my Downtown section for that last little backdrop section I need to cover......This will be placed this weekend









Much work yet to accomplish before cutting the grand Opening ribbon.

I have finally named this creation however, 
Welcome to
TEK 32 Micro Speedway!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very nice -- I just started doing some landscaping n my track and what a pain in the @$$. Nice weathering effect on the concrete retaining walls.

'doba


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Hiya Doba, its been awhile .......

Its kinda hard to see in the photo's but thats actually a random stone wall. 

A friend sent me a couple of plaster casts of a fine scale miniatures casting he made a mold of..I in turn made my own molds from these masters, made a couple of masters for another freind and sent to him, he in turn did the same for another freind etc etc (far as I know this is still going on somewhere in North America LOL  )............

Its Very difficult to photo this wall and make the picture look as it actually appears to the naked eye.
Heres a couple closeups to give a better idea though.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Ive run off a couple of hundred laps and find ive need of some power taps.......(I knew I would but I was kinda hoping, well you know...LOL )
So i'm Not going to do this 1/2 way since its Digital and the track is the signal carrier. I figure overkills better than underkill so I am going to bite the bullet and wire it up like it should be wired up.
Individually Power lanes ( as per RichG instructions)
Multiple power taps per lane run to a buss wire( were talking no chance of signal loss)
seperately powered lane changers ( another great idea from Rich)
and a computer race management system (already have the puter, just need the software and a few peripherals like LED postion tower, RichG cable etc)

I just ordered a couple of cars and digital chips for them, and a few extra track pieces (i cant utilize my new pit lane since it changed my config and i have no 1/4 str or curve single lanes.)









So looks like april before i can get to the major stuff........... In the meantime, i'll run some break in laps just for fun :thumbsup: .

* WELCOM RACE FANS - Its 1968, Tek 32 speedway hosts a 24 hours of Lemans rematch to kick off its season.A Ferrari 330P4 and a Ford GT40 run hard into the corner with the italian stallion trying to get position.........this ones going to be close!!*


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I reconfigured 2 sections of Track and got my Pit lane to fit in with room for 4 cars.........Perfect actually considering I have room for 3 adults (4 if they are not all 200 lbs) or 2 adults and 2 kids as far as drivers go. Most of the time I will likely have just a couple of guys and perhaps a ghost car operating.

The one major change is heading into the first series of corners. Ive pulled the track back away from the wall and will create a slide off area here.









The other area I simply smoothed out removing a set of R1 esses for a better flow.









These moves gave me the ability to install the Pit lane and everything is nice and tight as to connections.

















This did shorten the track slightly, and I managed to break the 5 second lap pulling a 4.96001 with a former best time at 5.28043 (same car, red Porsche set car...very fast!!)

I've ordered an Independent power supply ( A Pyramid regulated variable 0-20V 20 amp constant) For this track. Overkill yes but It gives me additional options, One of which will be DC Power for the workbench on a seperate channel.
The SSD system with one powerbase runs at 5 AMP max but with a Master /Slave Modification we can get that to 10 amps which really eliminates any surging when multiple cars are racing and one suddenly deslots.

The variable voltage will allow me to set a Kiddie Mode (11 - 12 volts) instead of 15 volts for normal racing.
13.8 volts is the Norm from the Set power supply, over 15 volts and you approach the maximum the resistors are set up for which is 16 volts (although several have operated in the 18 volt range for short periods of time this is definitly NOT reccomended).
Lane changers will also recieve seperate power from track supply.

I will be setting up a computer with this track and am starting to investigate Race Management Systems.
Anybody Have a Favorite??? Please, Do Tell 
What do you like about it?
What doesnt it do that you wish it did?

Thanks for your input in advance!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awsome work

The scenary is awsome, it really adds to the circut, the white track is great to.

What is the track peace with the pit lane, dose that have any use or is it just there for looks?

Great Work

Tom


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you for your kind comments, they are appreciated 

The Pit lane is fully functional........This is a Scalextric Digital track with Lane selection. The pits will be functional to the point where you will NEED to pit due to a Fuel tower add on connected to the race management software that will keep track of your fuel....you dont pit and run out of gas, YOU LOSE!! 

The Fuel tower is being developed to work in conjunction with a lap timer tower which is already completed but a newer version is being developed. The lap timer will tell you what Position your car is in and How many seconds you are behind the leader.

Pretty cool stuff eh


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I am beggining to add terrain Fill around the north section of track.

I said in the beginning i would be experimenting with some different methods than what MOST use.
In this case I am using a sanded floor grout (being a tile guy I have lots and lots of grout leftover from projects)
These pics are the initial rough in. I will paint in a strip the same color as the track, I will then add a small swath of grass/weed followed by a Gravel trap. For Gravel I will be using Kitty litter.
Tidy cats litter has an excellent scale appearance and a good color mix.
Everything will then be soaked with Wet Water (a few drops of dish soap to a quart of water) followed by a 50/50 water / white glue flood for final adherence of scenery material.
Here are the rough in photo's

















A close up of the edge can be seen in the 1/32 forum realistic Photos thread...


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Works had me hopping but I did manage to get a little gravel in place through those corners ive started..............Not much else to report...........So many projects so little time!!!


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Todd,
I like that gravel!!! It looks really good!!!! :thumbsup: 
Greg


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Tidy Cats..........a most excellent source for your Gravel Traps & Much cheaper than Model RR ballast........ ROFL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TGtycopro said:


> Tidy Cats..........a most excellent source for your Gravel Traps & Much cheaper than Model RR ballast........ ROFL




I'd have more then gravel traps if I used tidy cats on my race track...lol...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

coach61 said:


> I'd have more then gravel traps if I used tidy cats on my race track...lol...


And for all these years, I thought it was just me who get's the urge to take care of business when I see a litter box.

Errr...uh...that is what you meant, right?

(yikes - I may have divulged too much)


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I tried a little experiment with fine ground foam & my alcohol/ India ink mixture to see if i could get a pieces of rubber effect on the track.......(the rubber that comes off the tires of cars is kinda non descript blobs )
I havent fixed the hay bales and may move them around yet experimenting to get best look and functionality for racing....... :thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Some Wild Morning Glory's add to the unkempt appearance I'm going for.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks like my back yard...lol....nice work...


Coach!


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank You Coach.........

It doesnt seem like too many around hre are interested in Realistic Scenery for their Tracks, BUT, for the few that are we'll keep plodding along at my typical snails Pace LOL
For those who DO LIKE Realistic Scenery, How about some Birch Tree's.

I recently completed a tutorial here
http://www.freerails.com/view_topic.php?id=1186&forum_id=9

If you'd like a few of these and have a Safe Zone for planting them . :thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nobody Likes Birch Trees????

OK, How about tough as Nails Pine Tree's........A Tree tough enough to make your car bounce off with no damage to car OR Tree??

Kinda Like these:









Anybody interested ??


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

They look great buddy, keep em coming, I'm watching!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

..................................... What can I use for my Desert for fill in spaces. I already have plans for retaining walls and other stuff for elevated track spaces. I am talking about the flat spaces which need to look like sand. Tumble weeds and the sorts. I don't want any real flat areas in my desert that look like a football field either. Any Suggestions? I can remove some of the wood board for low spots also. I want this to look like a desert with dunes of the sort with realistic depth. Kitty litter is to coarse for my needs. painted sandpaper? Have money will buy needed stuff.

Have had many a track on a table but, just now starting to make it with landscape. I did get going pretty far on my last landscape ho track but, we moved and it all had to come down.  Aaaaaaaaaaargh Never moving again!

Thanks in advance, Bob

P.S. nice trees dude. I will have to use some of those on my larger layout. First I want to get my furnace room layout done. I get my cactus from Walgreen's in the $1.00 tubes of dinosaur sets and paint them olive green. My Kids and Nephews get all the leftover stuff.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

TGtycopro,
Great tutorial, I saved it. I have to paint and organize my basement so I'm about 6 months away from being able to set up permanent train and race tracks.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bobhch said:


> What can I use for my Desert for filling in space between my track


Well I am going to answer my own question now.  :roll:  Cork board the same thickness as my track. I was at work today and noticed a huge leftover rolled up piece of it in our shop that my boss used to make a couple of post it boards via owner telling him to.

I think this will work great...going to have an old Merc painted up someplace with a weathered and sun beaten paint job and some tumble weeds piling up on it also.

Thanks, Bob Your welcome, Bob (yeah I'm a little crazy but, so are you)


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

The best way to do Desert scenery that has a rolling depth of texture is to use forms for yout terrain of wadded up news paper or screen or what have you and drape Plaster soaked paper towels over this..........let dry do 1 more coat of paper towels and plaster and let dry...finish and smooth your base terrain with a coat of sculptamold. Follow up with sifted plaster and spray this with some wet water..Once dry color it with earth washes using burnt umber raw sienna and yellow ochre and then sift on some screened dirt in th shades you are looking to achieve.follow up with some weedland scenics fine turf ground foam and fix everything by wetting with Wet Water (a couple drops of dish soap in a quart of water) followed by a liberal soaking of a 50/50 mix of white glue and water.
Let dry.............Add your low greenery, sprigs of taller weedage and your cactus.

Now spray everything with a diluted wash of 1 tsp India Ink to 16 oz of 91% alcohol for weathering.

there ya go...just like a pro!!!
Ive not done a desert scene myself but know a few guys who have.......One thing I would do if I were doing a desert scene.........I'd put in a Waterhole.........Just a small one and then make everything really green around it....It will really set off a nice contrast...........make that water hole really dirty looking 

I would not use the cork...you cant get natural looking terrain with it.

My opinion of course but that's based on over 30 years of scenery modeling in the Model RR and Diorama fields. I cant believe ive been doing this that long and never done a desert.............must come from living all my life around a thousand Lakes ROFL 

1 more thing, If you have absolutly no idea what I am talking about I reccomend buying Dave Frary's book HOW TO BUILD REALISTIC MODEL RAILROAD SCENERY.
Go to www.mrscenery.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks that helps...need to get the book! Thanks for the link, Bob


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

http://www.freerails.com/view_topic.php?id=1187&forum_id=9

This will bring you to my tutorial on how to do the pine tree's and the continued discussion as i do more experimentation with different types of Pines using this technique and some variations.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Bob --

Here is a link to a minimalist desert layout that I think looks rather nice.

It's in 1/32 scale, but I don't really think that matters.

The landscaping went in a different direction than you are going, but either way can work. 

-- Bill


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

TGtycopro,

I just ordered that book via the link Paypal style. Wheeeew that was easy. Thank you for the link. 

Was just downstairs earlier today and had a brainstorm on my layout. That Tunnel I made is now going to be the top of a huge Mountain. I want elevation and cliffs. I was inspired by the Movie "Cars". Ho is smaller so I can get away with more in a smaller space. I want some high up cliffs also. If you fall off then you crash and burn baby! Yeah...Will be fun to drive my AFX Semi Trucks and Trailers on also.

I have got tons of stuff for the electrical part also. Bought some of those headphone like (twirly like an old phone cord) cords and some plug in jacks for my Parma controllers and switches and a huge overhead light and etc,etc, etc. for my furnace room track. 

This is going to be a fun track to race on. Have always wanted a track with realistic landscape since I saw my cousins slot car layout as a kid in the 70s.

Lots of highs and lows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Putting the highs towards the back so visibility is clear but, sure there will be a few spots that you will end up driving a car behind a mountain out of view for just a second. Hopefully it will be on a straight away though.

My 1/32 track is 4 tables Huge in my basement and all the track is going to be converted to a Huge and fast Tomy 4 lane Ho layout. I have track and it will travel............Wooooooooooooooosh baby. Got some (a bunch really) of those Sweet 18" curves!

Thanks again for the link and will be checking out your post here for future references.

Let's do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bob


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Bob, If you like to use Paypal heres another site I use a lot and some links to some great Desrt ground cover by Timberline (and the price is right)
Best thing about this shop is the shipping is 8.00 no matter how much you order unlike ebay where if you buy several items you pay too much in shipping almost always!!
Check this ground cover out.
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJNV0&P=F (mohave sand)
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJNV6&P=F (wheat sand)
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJNV3&P=F (pinecone sand)
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJNV9&P=F (tumbleweed tan)

These all come in fine medium and course textures and run about 2.29 a bag..There are several other interesting colors also.

If you have a lot of ground cover you will need you can make your own using very fine saw dust and paint or stain mixed thin to a milky consistency........If you dont need a ton of the stuff the price is right for the above product.

Ive used Tower hobbies alot over the years and they have never ever dissapointed me.The Price is Always right and the shipping is fast.
Example..........I needed some Woodland scenics Latex rubber Molding material.
Ebay......15.99 + 7.00 shipping (add 2.00 for ea additional item)
Local Hobby shop (60 miles away......16.49 + tax total 17.64 each)
Tower hobbies...10.49 each Plus 8.00 shipping. I ordered 2 jugs total= 14.49 each
so ......Ebay 15.99 x 2 + 9.00 shipping = 40.98
Local Hobby 16.49 x 2 + tax = 35.28..........(add 20.00 in gas for 120 mile round trip)
Tower Hobbies 10.49 x 2 + 8.00 shipping =28.98

Pretty much a NO BRAINER ISNT IT!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks again for more cool links. I got some E-Bay Auctions going off this weekend and may take some of the sales and put towards this. Want to get moving on this track layout but, selling all my 1/32 stuff is going to take a while. 

Just Ho for me now as I just don't have time to do both anymore. 2 little kids can take up a lot of your free time. Hey I love them and not complaining at all. They are so dang cute and love spending time with them. Well as long as they aren't whining or crying. (tears happen)  

Ooooh I am one of the good guys. $5.00 shipping for as many Auctions as you win. Yeah just $5.00 once not for every Auction. Shipping price to high usualy makes me go away from an Auction. bobhch on the bay. :wave: Don't care if everyone here knows who I am. Nothing to hide here!!!!!! Only criminals and slime balls hide out... :thumbsup: Money isn't why I am here. Slot Car fun is....this place is sweet!  

Have tons of Eldon 1/32 track that I need to get rid of. Don't realy want to sell it on the bay because shipping would be out of this world and want a pick up or meeting place sale. Anyone here in the Omaha, Nebraska area looking to get 1/32 Eldon track Cheap....real cheap? Just let me know...This stuff has got to get out of my basement soon or dare I say it goes to the Dumpster. :freak: That would be sad.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Makeing your own ground cover & foliage is EZ using Sawdust.

Somewhere theres a site where a Guy did a tutorial on making ground covers & Foliage with Sawdust but I cant seem to find the link so here's how I did it.

I purchased 3 Quarts of Latex Wood Stain in 3 different shades ( i remember he used acrylic craft paints)
I prescreened the sawdust to get out the undesireable materials. I then added about 1/3 - 1/2 a cup of stain to an Ice cream pail and began adding sawdust.
Keep adding sawdust untill all clumps dissapear.....it will become difficult to stir as the sawdust finds less moisture to absorb. One all the clumps are gone pour your material out onto Wax paper to allow to dry overnight (longer if you make very large batches).
I made the 3 stock colors I chose and 1 more color by Blending 2 of the stains together.
My cost was 22.00 for 3 quarts at Hardware Hanks.
I used about 12 -15% of the Stain to make this amount









This represents about 35 - 40.00 worth of Scatter Material. Using this technique I should be able to make WELL OVER 300.00 worth of material for under 25.00!!!
If Moneys tight, I certainly would look into doing smaller quantitie with a craft pain mixed to a Milky consistency. 3 or 4 1.39 craft paints will get you a great start on your ground covers and SAVE alot of money for those of you on a budget.......ME, I just LOVE to save money....I'd much rather spend on Cars then on scenery products I can Make for little or nothing!!

NEXT UP.....More TREE's.........I am after many different tree types and textures for my forested area's and am experimenting with several methods that have been used in the past but am using a few New materials, many found just outside your door.
















( this tree armature was cut from a shrub that grows along slow meandering rivers around my area and i am sure most area's since its simply a type of willow. This scales out as follows aproximately to real life sizes.
1/32 ...... 9-10" trunk and 32-35' height
1/48........ 12" trunk and 45' height 
1/64.........14-15" trunk and 65' -70' height

Perhaps when I am done you'll be looking forward to a little Hike through the neighborhood or down that hiking trail..........we shall see!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

awesome idea on the ground cover Tg I just destroyed 24 2x4's out in the garage today ( was building shelfs so I can pack my junk on them so I can build the new arrowhead complex.. and to think I was gonna dump it all in the trash.. guess I wlll be shifty tomorrow if I get 5 minutes to my self...


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Going to get some sawdust from my neighbor today. I will have some when I get my ******* bar stools removed and finish building a frame for my new track addition. 

Well sorry my pictures are not that great. They will get better soon but, the lighting is bad and my Sony Mavica camera (uses floppy disc) needs light to take good pictures. Soooooooooooooo decided to do some Electrical stuff today and put up my new overhead hanging light instead of listing stuff on the bay today. Fun vs. work....Fun wins!!

These pieces of wood are just holding up the track (pretty well actually) so, I can get an idea of how this thing is going to layout. This will not be the final layout and more track may be used. My AW t-Jets handle the elevations well as do the AFX semi trucks with their trailers. This all has to be a functional track to run all my cars on.

Here is a rough before and after picture of what I will be using to build up some cliff portions of my track. You talk about getting something for almost nothing. Well this is for nothing from my work, as they replaced some panels that had minor water damage. Using drop ceiling panels broken up and placed under tracks in layers. These pieces were all put under the track in just a few minutes. I wanted to see what they would look like. When I start doing this for real I will use a hot glue gun and make sections at a time and then Air brush them Desert style baby! Easy, easy, easy....these break easily into desired pieces and look like real rocks. I stole this idea from one of those cheesy ho train sets how to books. 














































Actually there are lots of good ideas in the Life Like train set book. Another one is to take a wire and paint it white. Then put a kite on one end and a plastic painted person holding it. Gives your layout some Action!

This thread is a big inspiration to get digging into my layout and getting it done. So what if I don't get anything sold and don't have any money. At least I will enjoy poverty in happiness...lol Thanks again for all the great ideas, Bob

P.S. Hope I am not Hijacking your thread...


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I managed to find a bit of time to continue experimenting with a variety of materials for Pines.......Also managed to Finish raking the leaves which means I can start grinding for More ground cover , what I call my Shrapnel mix.It's a blend of ground up oak, maple leaves, Red Pine needles and some Cypress Mulch (like is used in landscaping) I Grind this all up in an Old Blender,Screen it and seperate into different sized material. Its a Great forest duff material for underneath the tree's
Heres a Photo of some Ground Shrapnel after grinding and screening:









Here is a couple new tree's..Both are made using the bottlebrush technique. The one on the Left uses craft broom material and was first coated with dyed dk green sawdust and finished with a highlighting topcoat of med Green ground foam..... The one on the right is simple sedge grass that grows in low lying area's (not a front of the layout specimen perhaps but a decent enough filler tree for back in the mixed forest....what the heck, the materials virtually Free!!!  ) It was first spray Painted a Dk Green, Coated with finely chopped grasses, covered with a base coat of dk green sawdust and then a highlighting med green ground foam coat.









And here are the 4 different Tree's made using 4 different materials..each is marked.









This week I will try to Install this forest on the layout in the area below.









See ya Next time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I finally managed to plant a few tree's.....Ive a long ways to go to detail this scene but heres a start...........this needs more ground clutter and a fence at the very least...I'm thinking a well weathered Post & Plank fence in front and A much taller Chainmail Fence directly behind it as if it were added much later to protect the fans & Perhaps the Squirrels LOL.
Heres a head on shot,,as you can see that big tree's top will actually end up behind the fascia once installed.....Its about 18" Tall









A View from the Windshield









And one from the rear view Mirror:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I could just see Coaches 440x2 indy cars mowing them trees down, lol.

great scenery work, I love the pics.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I could just see Coaches 440x2 indy cars mowing them trees down, lol.
> 
> great scenery work, I love the pics.



Shut up Ed.. lol.. they are F1 Indy cars are for kids.... lol



Dave


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I could just see Coaches 440x2 indy cars mowing them trees down, lol.


They will Bounce off of all but the Birch Tree's and if they tackle the big one, wellllll Good Bye Front Wing!!! ( Its planted with an 8Penny nail 2" deep and the trunks 1/2" thick!!

It will have to get through the fencing first of course............Anythings possible of course but Tree's are like Dorito's, I can make more!!! Nothing but a thing!!!


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I Thought i'd try to slip in a Ponderosa Pine to see if I liked it or not(sometimes called lodgepole Pine this is a tall staight tree with very few branches most of the way up the trunk.Telephone Poles often come from this type tree) 
She was a tough fit bit I managed to get it in....


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great stuff! Keep it coming.

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

The Track is looking awesome , what you need now is a James Hunt Mclearn buried in the trees...lol...



Dave


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

You must be referring to James Hunt who DROVE for Mclaren ??

Now HE Sounds like my kinda guy!!! Too bad he's dead!!


> Hunt died at the age of 45 of a heart attack at his home in Wimbledon, sadly, only hours after having proposed to Helen.


From Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Hunt


> With no other top drivers available, the McLaren management reluctantly signed Hunt with McLaren for the next season - he was one of the cheapest World Champions ever (Keke Rosberg in 1982 similarly found a drive at the last minute). Hunt immediately caused a stir by refusing to sign a clause in his contract which stipulated he wore suits to sponsor functions. Throughout his tenure, Hunt attended functions with world leaders, chairmen of businesses and media moguls in t-shirt and jeans and usually barefoot.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Awhile back I picked up a Die cast wrecker.....a 1940 Ford model and decided it would be the beginning of a Wrecker Boneyard scene.
Here's what it looked like new.









Here we have begun the tedious process of removing a VERY thick Baked on layer of ugly Yellow










And here's where we are at so far.............Finally the glare from that plastic chrome is gone (it hurt my eyes )  LOL










Lots of work yet to do on this piece and it is just 1 of 3 wreckers that will go into this scene...........Hmmmmm now where did I put that Torch.. :wave:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Ive finished the rust work and have added the truck to a scene Base of Foamboard...This way I can work on it at the bench and blend it all into the track scenery afterwards.

The truck will recieve more detailing and the wood has been cut textured and prestained for a 12 x 16 tool shed that will go on the base with the truck....I may also add some fencing and other details within the fence confines.
Heres where I am at so far.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow! Lots of work into this scene. Pretty good job stripping and rusting the wrecker. I like it.
Jim


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you Jim, The foliage you see is not permanent, the pieces are just quick renditions that I'll use kinda like studio props...I can move them around and determine where I want a tree etc. The tree growing out of the engine for example will end up taller and more spindly looking..the vines will be thinner and wrap up the boom i think.

I also have started a Tool Shed for this project which will be of a Pole Barn style, and have picked up my 2nd wrecker.
I sometimes forget how Large 1/32 really is LOL I believe i'll need to get a bigger base!!!
The wrecker is a 1955 Diamond T (15 years older than the 1940 Ford) It will become my second junker............This Means my 3rd towtruck will be my In service truck......I'll try to fin something in a late 60's early seventies configuration.
A Few Pics of whats up & coming (although my work schedules picked up and things will slow down modeling wise for awhile)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOOOOOAAAH! Sweet rust bucket and shed. Man you got some skills.Can't wait to see more....guess I will have to keep cheking back. You must have lots of room on your layout also....Crazy I tell yah, Crazy, Bob


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Why Thany You Bob.......Unfortunatly Life has gotten in the way of Late........Works got me busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest.......It will be awhile before i can get back to my shed & new wrecker.
I'm to busy doing stuff like this


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that is some awesome tile work. My first attempt was a plain white tile backsplash in my last kitchen, came out nice, but when I see work like yours I hang my head.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Why thank you sethndaddy but dont be too hard on your own work, theres a big difference between a guy who does an occassional tile job and someone who has been doing the work day in and day out for 23 years . I'm sure your job looked just fine ........
I didfinally finish up and started another. After this one MAYBE i can get back to my fun projects LOL
heres a couple shots of the above job finished since you enjoyed the UNFINISHED Picture


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey TGtycopro, 

You must still be working. Dang it. I plan on working on my layout later today. Wish I could take Monday off............double Dang it. Hopefully Wed. ( July 4th ) will bring some chance of track layout work also.

Will keep checking back to your thread for progress Mr. Worker Bee. lol

Hang in there, Bob


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Finally, I get this weekend to work on my track.....feels like its been forever!!!
I ordered a new Pyramid PS26 variable power supply which SHOULD be here on monday or tuesday..........I also Picked up the new Scaley Ferrari 330P4 in Yellow (now ive got a set of P4's )
This weekend I hope to get some rock walls done and continue on the wrecker shed...........I also have a couple cars to chip.......Wiring is all set for the new power supply for the most part!!.

Heres my new BABY :thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Played around upstairs some, cleaned up the ol Slotroom and stagged a quick photo shot before heading down to watch the F1 Qualifying and the Rolex Grand Tourers..









I was feeling the need for speed after the F1 qualifying and since the Wifey's gone for the weekend, what better time to pull out the ol HO track and run some Hot Laps 

The long straight is just over 12' in length and I used banked curves on the far end to keep from having to get up for the Offs (i do get clever sometimes LOL )









Its been awhile since I had my HO cars out..............they are still a helluva lotta fun!!!


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I managed to Win my Bid on my Final Birthday Gift (wifey loaded up Paypal for me and said Knock Yourself Out!! ) :thumbsup: 

Ive been trying to get a Flying Lizards Porsche for quite some time....Difficult being a Set Only car and everybody bidding them up.

I managed to get one from the UK at a decent price finally so should see it by late next week............It should mix in nicely with my viper/C6corvette/Austin Martin DBR9 and The FORD GT although it may be a bit quicker...its got the 20,000 RPM supertuned motor in it (whatever that means LOL ) We'll find out!!!


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

He's Back........... :wave: 
So, do ya'll remember that lil maintenance shed I had taped together back in post 94 or 95 or something like that??

I managed to spend a we bit of time with it this week.
Now since this is ALL board on Board construction, these do not get just thrown together.
Buildings like this take time......ALOT of Time!!!

This one will be fully detailed and interior detailing will be an ongoing thing and this means.........A REMOVABLE ROOF!!!

Ive managed to get all my siding work done and my roof trusses (old style rafter truss) completed. I elected to attach my gables to the roof section rather than build the complete wall including gable to give that extra support a fully attached gable adds...........the trimboard will be attached to the gable and Slip over the sidng boards.Each truss will slip over a Post giving a nice tight and solid fit.
This will recieve a Lean-to along the side with the smaller entry door that will be built More Rustic yet and be open above a knee wall on the long side.
Since I am depicting a track that has Been Around awhile, Its buildings must also appear as thoughthey have been around, therefore, I have well aged & weathered the wood and made up some Period advertising signs for use around the shed.
I am considering adding steps and a rooftop platform for a TV camera crew. This would look like a New Addition comparatively and give a good contrast.

Heres some photo's of what was at last viewing just taped together............. :thumbsup: 
Lets start with trusses and the truss Jig which is taped down. This is by far the best way to do trusses or rafters.









Here you can see how the truss Slips over the post











A few of the signs i made up..these need weathering yet 










And heres a couple angles of the start of the interior with main workbench and 1 shelf in place


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Continuing the build i needed a Foundation and slab so thought I'd get a start.
Heres a plaster pour with hand carved stone foundation. This has had its base color applied and has been sealed with Plastermatte. Tomorrow I begin adding additional tones of color to the stonework.
This is the initial carving before rounding and texturing










Here weve finished our carving and added the base color and Matte spray










And here is the Slab floor (top view)


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Ive finalized the stone foundation coloring. to do this I gave the initial Raw plaster a coat of 99% alcohol and Higgins India Ink (2 teaspoons to aprox 1 pint of alcohol) This was then sealed after drying with Plastermatte spray sealer and allowed to dry overnight.
I then mixed up several colors of Alcohol and colored waterproof inks in Brown red yellow and black/bown .....black/ brown/ red.......brown /yellow & Black /yellow
the stones were dabbed with different colors individually with a small fine paintbrush and then a final Overwash with a soft 1/2" brush of the Umber (black/brown mix) was used.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

All I can say is WOW. You have got some talent.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I belong to a model train club, for fun more than serious scale railroading. What I have appreciated most are some of the best detailed ho layouts - I wouldn't know if the rolling stock doesn't match up or not, but I do love the well crafted buildings and scenery. That garage is just killer, what a lot of fun seeing how this job is done absolutely first class. Well done! No hope of getting anywhere close to this...

I will have to be satisfied with a barren landscape, as the cats are heavily into deforestation......


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you are enjoying the build as much as I am


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I got word my Order of Wood shipped yesterday!! (you cant see it but I am jumping for Joy LOL)

Ive been getting details ready in the meantime.
Details are a 3 phase ordeal
Phase 1 - Main building Interior details

Phase 2 - Lean to Interior Details

Phase 3 - Extrerior Details ALL

Heres a few shots of some (not all)of the details being painted for Phase 1


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I played roofing guy yesterday.............that and Barrel Labeler LOL

The shake roof is not framed, its just kinda sittingthere waiting for my lumber order to show up (its been shipped)

Does this fit in with the Rustic Look I am after???


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Just thought I would see how the track was comin ain't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Hiya Cagee........well, i got busy with work, in fact i just returned from an out of town .gov job.
I took stock yesterday in where I am at and found that in my absence everything the wife didnt know where to put ended up in my hobby room EGADS!!!!

Ive got a couple days of cleaning up to do just to be able to get working again.

Top that off with a busy schedule right up through mid december and it's not likely you'll see much from me until the first ofthe year.

I WILL be back though


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I did manage to scratchbuild a couple of Detail parts for the garage.

A Jack made from plastic model suspension parts & Misc
A fire extinguisher (modern)
A Fire extinguisher (old style) ...not too happy with what model masters calls Brass Paint though.....this one will get a RE_DO!!

A 2 way radio......made from pieces & parts found in the junk box!!


----------

